
Life Path - shawndumas
http://lifepath.me/
======
sorbus
Two questions:

1) What is this? Why would I want to register? (Also, why do you even have a
sign up link if it just says "coming soon" when I click it?)

2) Why don't you have a fallback for custom fonts not working, aside from
displaying a message telling me that they're not and that everything is going
to look like crap?

------
Mithrandir
_"Coming Soon"_

